# What supps do you lads take?



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

As above really.

Currently I just have a shake once or twice a day depending on what I've done training wise that day or the day before.

Im currently considering buying some casein shake but was wondering if it's worth it or just a clever marketing toy?

Ive also took CLA and cod liver oil in the past. I think CLA definitely has an added effect but unsure as to the benefits of cod liver oil (if any) because I do tend to eat salmon/mackerel/tuna at least once a week and usually twice.

@Ultrasonic

I know you're quite into the science of it all.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Over the years I've tried a ton of things, but have whittled the list of things down to just a handful.

To aid training performance I take Beta Alanine (5g daily), Citruline Malate (6g daily) and Creatine Mono (5g daily). I take all three of these together, half if each daily amount with breakfast and half with my evening meal. For BA and CM I always follow a loading protocol if I start retaking after not taking for more than a couple of months.

For general dietary support I just take 40g of a protein blend of whey isolate, casein, egg protein (40/40/20%) 30 mins pre workout, and then sometimes another later in the day too if meals have been lower than I'd like on protein. I don't take a post workout shake because the pre-workout and my meal timing around my workouts eliminates the need.

For general well-being I take a 50mg Zinc Picolinate every three days with my last meal of the day, and then 4000mg Magnesium Glycinate every other day just before bed.

There are other supp's I consider useful (caffeine, taurine, l-tyrosine, GABA, fish oils) but they aren't necessary for me as regulars. Other people with specific dietary restrictions may benefit from other things too.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

dtlv said:


> Over the years I've tried a ton of things, but have whittled the list of things down to just a handful.
> 
> To aid training performance I take Beta Alanine (5g daily), Citruline Malate (6g daily) and Creatine Mono (5g daily). I take all three of these together, half if each daily amount with breakfast and half with my evening meal. For BA and CM I always follow a loading protocol if I start retaking after not taking for more than a couple of months.
> 
> ...


 4000Mg Magnesium?. Is it a typo?


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

nothing, just a weight gainer since I struggle to eat alot (yes I'm a pussy)

sometimes take zinc and a multi too


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dtlv said:


> To aid training performance I take Beta Alanine (5g daily), Citruline Malate (6g daily) and Creatine Mono (5g daily). I take all three of these together, half if each daily amount with breakfast and half with my evening meal. For BA and CM I always follow a loading protocol if I start retaking after not taking for more than a couple of months.


 I'm interested that you split citrulline malate across the day. I'd thought the idea was to take a bolus dose something like an hour before training? The studies I've seen do this anyway.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

1) B complex with Zinc :- One Tab ED

2) Vitamin D :- 20000IU/Weekly

3) Vitamin C :- 500mg/Day

4) Glucosamine :- 1.5Gms EOD

5) Cissus :- 1Gms EOD

6) Ashwagandha :- 1Gms ED


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> 4000Mg Magnesium?. Is it a typo?


 No typo, but its 4000mg of bisglycinate, not actually 4000mg of elemental magnesium!

The actual elemental content is around 480mg.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

dtlv said:


> No typo, but its 4000mg of bisglycinate, not actually 4000mg of elemental magnesium!
> 
> The actual elemental content is around 480mg.


 Got it Sir.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe a shake straight after training but that's pretty much it. Wouldn't waste my money on them would rather waste it on proper food lol i wouldn't say that supps don't work but they're not for me. I've tried putting creatine into my water that i drink throughout the day but i didn't feel any benefit of it so stopped after that was finished.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I always have a tub of protein powder on the go but. besides that I just take vitamin d now. As a night shift worker I hardly get any sun at all in the winter ...and not that much in the summer either.

I've also been using a 'sleep stack' to help curb my anxiety and insomnia.

Before sleeping between shifts I'll typically take;

150mg L-Theanine(suntheanine)

200mg Magnesium citrate

500mg L-Tryptophan

...Washed down with a cup of twinings 'sleep' tea which contains chamomile, hops and passionflower.

If I'm feeling 'overtired' and extra jittery I'll throw in 1-2mg of melatonin as well.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm interested that you split citrulline malate across the day. I'd thought the idea was to take a bolus dose something like an hour before training? The studies I've seen do this anyway.


 Cm should be dosed Preworkout. 6-8g being the clinical dose (based on 2:1 ratio) I use up to around 12g with good effect anything over 14g gives me gi distress.

Awesome supplement and a staple in my pwo stack regardless of what I stack with it.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Cod liver oil , 5000 vitamin d , bcaaa, multi vitamin and normal protein shake and abit of pre workout. Taken daily


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Multivitamin - any which gives you 100% of RDA

Vitamin D3 - 2500iu

Vitamin C - 2g daily. (only take this during winter months for immune support. Seems to help with preventing colds)

Omega 3 fish oils - 2-3g of combined EPA/DHA per day

Super greens supplement (as don't eat enough veg lol)

Whey - as and when

Sometimes may use Zinc or 5HTP pre bed but that's about it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

dtlv said:


> For general dietary support I just take 40g of a protein blend of whey isolate, casein, egg protein (40/40/20%) 30 mins pre workout, and then sometimes another later in the day too if meals have been lower than I'd like on protein. I don't take a post workout shake because the pre-workout and my meal timing around my workouts eliminates the need.


 Which protein powder is this please mate? I usually use Whey Concentrate, but been looking for a different protein powder with a blend (non-plant based though) of a few to get different benefits.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Which protein powder is this please mate? I usually use Whey Concentrate, but been looking for a different protein powder with a blend (non-plant based though) of a few to get different benefits.


 I use a company called True Nutrition out here in the states and they do custom mixes on request. I know MyProtein in the UK used to do custom blends but am not sure if they still do that now. If you want to mix your own though just use a no frills company, buy the products separately and blend yourself. I've done that too and it's really not much hassle at all - just half a scoop of whey and half a scoop of casein for an easy blend.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Basic a-z multi vit

Omega 3 fish oils - 6x1000mg

Vit k2 - 250mcg

Vit d3 - 2500iu

Vit c - 1000mg

NAC - 600mg

Creatine mono - 5g

Taurine - 3-5g (depending on how generous I scoop)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> 1) B complex with Zinc :- One Tab ED
> 
> 2) Vitamin D :- 20000IU/Weekly
> 
> ...


 Do you recommend cissus for joints? I'm debating getting some I've tried other stuff in past ie glucosamine msm chondroitin and not very effective to say the least, wondering if worth trying cissus.


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

Vitamin C - 2g

Zinc P - 50mg

Fish oil - 2g

Vit D3 - 5000-10000IU

B12

Vitamin E - 400mg

Caffeine

Whey


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Do you recommend cissus for joints? I'm debating getting some I've tried other stuff in past ie glucosamine msm chondroitin and not very effective to say the least, wondering if worth trying cissus.


 Yes. Highly recommended in my personal opinion.

Cissus 1.5 gms with Curcumin 800mg with bioperene.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yes. Highly recommended in my personal opinion.
> 
> Cissus 1.5 gms with Curcumin 800mg with bioperene.


 I currently take the latter after recommendation from @swole troll.

Where's best place to purchase mate? I see bulk powders sell it in caps and powder form and I could cap up powder. My protein also sell in caps but much less amount/serving.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

@Ross1991

I have made few changes from my last post.

I have scrapped GSM Totally. Replaced with Cissus daily instead of GSM and added curcumin.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I currently take the latter after recommendation from @swole troll.
> 
> Where's best place to purchase mate? I see bulk powders sell it in caps and powder form and I could cap up powder. My protein also sell in caps but much less amount/serving.


 Primaforce is a good one. It's an ayurvedic herb so we have many local companies selling it. I use Himalaya one


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Primaforce is a good one. It's an ayurvedic herb so we have many local companies selling it. I use Himalaya one


 Thanks. I've ordered 250g powder to try 10:1 ratio I don't know if it's considerd decently dosed but wasn't that expensive.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

1 multi vitamin


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Primaforce is a good one. It's an ayurvedic herb so we have many local companies selling it. I use Himalaya one


 My cissus turned up, would you say it has a distinct smell of tobacco haha? Either way it's disgusting I need to cap it up.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> My cissus turned up, would you say it has a distinct smell of tobacco haha? Either way it's disgusting I need to cap it up.


 Yeah it smells like it. Though i have never used powdered form. Capsules smells same


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yeah it smells like it. Though i have never used powdered form. Capsules smells same


 Thanks for confirmation

Never use powder buddy I can stomach loads of unflavoured powders but this is disgusting haha


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm currently using whey concentrate, powdered oats, creatine, multi vit, fish oil, vitamin C, D and E. Also waiting for some DAA and ZMA, so will be adding those shortly.

I'm back in the world of the naturals after B&C for 18 months and feeling good so far :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Halfwaythru said:


> I'm currently using whey concentrate, powdered oats, creatine, multi vit, fish oil, vitamin C, D and E. Also waiting for some DAA and ZMA, so will be adding those shortly.
> 
> I'm back in the world of the naturals after B&C for 18 months and feeling good so far :thumb


 I'll give you a month before you jump back on :lol:


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Stay on the straight and Marie buddy Cod liver oil , 5000 vitamin d , bcaaa, multi vitamin and normal protein shake and abit of pre workout. Taken daily


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Narrow!!! Lol Marie??


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll give you a month before you jump back on :lol:


 Will be off for a while, possibly permanently, really depends how I recover. Unfortunately I'm prone to raised hemocrit from using exogenous testosterone and got fed up of continually trying to keep on top of it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Thanks for confirmation
> 
> Never use powder buddy I can stomach loads of unflavoured powders but this is disgusting haha


 Can't be worse than nac powder surely? I had to through mine away. It smelt like a sewer too


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Can't be worse than nac powder surely? I had to through mine away. It smelt like a sewer too


 I can take NAC but cissus is something else. It's like you're swallowing powdered tobacco, I capped some up but it's a fvck on.

When I run outta caps I'll be drinking NAC and cissus together


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I can take NAC but cissus is something else. It's like you're swallowing powdered tobacco, I capped some up but it's a fvck on.
> 
> When I run outta caps I'll be drinking NAC and cissus together


 f**k that you tight arse lol. Just buy it capped and throw that s**t away. eBay 120 x 600mg is less than £10 for nac


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> f**k that you tight arse lol. Just buy it capped and throw that s**t away. eBay 120 x 600mg is less than £10 for nac


 I'll go to capped when I run out I went mad on the mp deals last year haha.


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Can't be worse than nac powder surely? I had to through mine away. It smelt like a sewer too


 Nac is horrific. Made my protein shakes taste like liquid a*s


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Halfwaythru said:


> Nac is horrific. Made my protein shakes taste like liquid a*s


 Lol. Same mate I tried it and threw the bag away!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'll go to capped when I run out I went mad on the mp deals last year haha.


 I keep waiting for a good deal as I want some silly bits like beta and green tea extract. Don't ask me why lol but they deals are s**t atm


----------

